# MTX 1501D in need of a refreshing, need a tech



## dragonbat13 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got an MTX 1501D from a friend. The amp was running under a 4 ohm load when he had it, and it seems to have lived the better life. I dont plan on installing it anytime soon, so I figured I would take a peek inside. Those dang PPI Art series gut shots made me do it! 

Really, being a guitarist who repairs his own tube amps, I wanted to look at the caps. GLAD I DID.

While the power supply caps dont have the regular aluminum tops they do have a plastic type cover, and a good bit of them are bulging. One looks like its ready to go. Other than that, it doesnt seem that any of the mosfets have been burned, and it doesnt seem as though any repairs have ever been made to the amp. However I only took the cover off. One thing is that it has surface mounted resistors all over, which is I guess a sign of the times. 

In any case, I would like to know of a good, trustworthy member on here that I can send the amp and some funds to so that it can be freshened up and brought back to par. Like maybe a cap job and some thermal paste freshening and such. 

I tried emailing trickyricky but he never answered, and I saw where some other members posted about not getting replies via email.

Any suggestions on who to send it to? I dont want to power up this old dawg without a good lookin' at!

Thanks


----------

